
Top 10 facts about domes - BIODOMES
http://www.biodomes.eu/Why-domes.php
======
BIODOMES
Top 10 facts about domes

1\. Domes are the strongest human shelter ever conceived. The even
distribution of weight is how domes efficiently distribute stress along the
entire structure.

2\. They are the world's highest earthquake resistant structures. And they
dont require any interior load bearing walls.

3\. Domes are aerodynamic. They can withstand hurricane winds of even 320
km/h.

4\. Domes are the most efficient structures known to man, covering the most
living area with the least amount of surface area.

5\. Because of the high volume-to-surface-area ratio domes have at least 30%
less surface area than other shaped buildings. That means it takes at least
30% less energy to heat or cool them.

6\. The spherical design results in highly efficient and effective air
circulation. The ambient airflow inside the dome is continuous, with no
stagnant corners, requiring less energy to circulate air and maintain even
temperatures.

7\. They mirror the suns path thus maximizing solar gain all day, all year.

8\. Some of the largest buildings in the world are domes; London’s millennium
dome and the Eden domes were record breakers when they were built. The
Miyazaki Ocean Dome in Japan is known as the world's largest indoor water park
(300m-100m-38m).

9\. Domes use much less materials than conventional buildings and still
outperform them in structural tests.

10\. The larger the dome, the more efficient it becomes. This is demonstrated
by doubling the diameter, which encloses eight times the volume.

And the most important fact: 11\. They are beautifull !

